# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Duda sobre una canción

## ElmagogamlE

Hola, veréris, me he encontrado este video, donde sale Jorge Blas haciendo un juego muy bonito, y la canción me ha gustado mucho, me podría alguien decir cual es? En una respuesta ponen que es algo así como "Yanny Marching Seasson", es esa? Gracias, y un saludo!

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=PVhba0EegdM

----------


## mike

Este tema iria mejor en cambalache supongo yo. La cancion ni idea, aveces la ponen en los comentarios o algo.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

La información específica de la canción que quieres es esta:

yanni - live at the acropolis - marching season

saludos!

----------


## ElmagogamlE

Muchas gracias!! Un saludo!!

----------

